# Xavier (X-Man's) CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE Show



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

CLICK HERE TO REGISTER!!!! <a href=\'http://www.xavierthexman.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.xavierthexman.com</a>

Feel free to post up last year's fotos Chevy John,


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 11 2010, 04:47 PM~17457308
> *"Xavier The X-Man's 8th Annual CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE"
> 
> SATURDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2010*
> ...


 :thumbsup: always down for a good cause!!! see u there XMan!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> <span style='font-family:Arial'>INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE...........
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

orale X-MEN will be there.....TTT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@May 11 2010, 03:51 PM~17457333
> *:thumbsup: always down for a good cause!!! see u there XMan!!
> *


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

QUE PASA XAVIER? ITS FRANK FROM STYLISH TEKNIQUE, WE MET AT CHICANO PARK. YOU CAN COUNT US IN, CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FLYER. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*SSCCSD IS IN THE HOUSE!*


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP_@May 13 2010, 09:53 AM~17477151
> *QUE PASA XAVIER? ITS FRANK FROM STYLISH TEKNIQUE, WE MET AT CHICANO PARK. YOU CAN COUNT US IN, CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FLYER. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks BRO!! I appreciate it!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

i hope tijuanero pre registers to this one. because he missed chicano park day...

el novita will be there, and hoppefully more members of tiempocc tijuana


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@May 13 2010, 05:42 PM~17481794
> *i hope tijuanero pre registers to this one. because he missed chicano pak day...
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

q=vo chevy john


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@May 13 2010, 04:42 PM~17481794
> *i hope tijuanero pre registers to this one. because he missed chicano park day...
> 
> *


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

OUR TIME C.C. will be there!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@May 13 2010, 08:15 PM~17483354
> *q=vo chevy john
> *


what's up homie, como estas?
menudo 5/16


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

too late!!! lo vi hasta en la tarde ya pa que jeje

pa cuando es el k sigue???


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

DATES for 2010: 6/20 ???













> _Originally posted by novita62_@May 16 2010, 07:02 PM~17509474
> *too late!!!  lo vi hasta en la tarde ya pa que jeje
> 
> pa cuando es el k sigue???
> *


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@May 18 2010, 08:10 PM~17534017
> *DATES for 2010:  6/20 ???
> 
> 
> ...


ahora si vas a ir??? :0 

pa k me des raite.. mira lo k le paso al nova :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@May 18 2010, 08:10 PM~17534017
> *DATES for 2010:   6/20 ???
> 
> 
> ...



CHANGED the Menudo! 6/27 :biggrin: 

For Xavier The X-Man's for the Cause I will be doing Online Registration in JUNE!~ :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 24 2010, 07:24 PM~17591989
> *TTT
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@May 19 2010, 05:27 PM~17543399
> *ahora si vas a ir??? :0
> 
> pa k me des raite.. mira lo k le paso al nova :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> ...


ese novita,,, esta pelada ese jalecito...te voy a mandar al tijuanero 'pa k te aga el paro. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 19 2010, 04:34 PM~17544025
> *CHANGED the Menudo!  6/27  :biggrin:
> 
> For Xavier The X-Man's for the Cause I will be doing Online Registration in JUNE!~  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

simon , ya estamos puestos  




> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 25 2010, 07:42 AM~17597529
> *ese novita,,, esta pelada ese jalecito...te voy a mandar al tijuanero 'pa k te aga el paro. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 11 2010, 02:47 PM~17457308
> *"Xavier The X-Man's 8th Annual CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE"
> 
> SATURDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2010*
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@May 27 2010, 09:21 AM~17621146
> *IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE.
> *


*BUT WILL YOU BE???????* :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 11 2010, 03:47 PM~17457308
> *"Xavier The X-Man's 8th Annual CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE"
> 
> SATURDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2010*
> ...



HEY!!! i just read that part :wow: :wow: i will this weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 27 2010, 08:36 AM~17621296
> *HEY!!! i just read that part :wow:  :wow:  i will this weekend   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SSD1962 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

whats up brother SAN DIEGO CC we"ll be there :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Jun 2 2010, 08:36 AM~17673684
> *whats up brother SAN DIEGO CC we"ll be there :biggrin:
> *



OHHH YESSSS! 

Just Confirmed Headliner for the Music portion of the show. 

*B-Side Players! *
http://www.bsideplayers.com/

Plus, Rising Star Band, & Federal Funk! 


Flyer coming soon  

AUGUST 14th! 2010


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 7 2010, 02:39 PM~17719446
> *OHHH YESSSS!
> 
> Just Confirmed Headliner for the Music portion of the show.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

Bringing this "Great Show for a Great Cause" BACK ON TOP! :biggrin: [/b]


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jun 9 2010, 10:24 PM~17744991
> *"Xavier The X-Man's 8th Annual CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE" </span>
> 
> SATURDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2010*
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 10 2010, 09:57 PM~17755313
> *"Xavier The X-Man's 8th Annual CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE"
> 
> SATURDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2010*
> ...



TTT Whats up X! Im going to make a trip down there again this year! Does this shirt look familiar???? :biggrin:


----------



## lADY-LOW (Jun 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey did you get your car back!!!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :drama: :drama:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT Whats up X! Im going to make a trip down there again this year! Does this shirt look familiar???? :biggrin: 








[/quote]


OH YESS!!!!! Big Mando coming to San Diego for the show. Love the fotos last time you came. It should be another great show.

Love that shirt.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT A GREAT CAUSE.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM+May 27 2010, 09:21 AM~17621146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*WE ARE IN THE HOUSE HOMIES IMPALAS CAR CLUB* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE.....................


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

2 MORE MONTHS :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 




HEY X-MAN..................WHO DO I HAVE TO KNOW TO GET A PRE-REG???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 17 2010, 03:29 PM~17817217
> *2 MORE MONTHS :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HEY X-MAN..................WHO DO I HAVE TO KNOW TO GET A PRE-REG???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 X2 WEN R WERE DO WE SIGN UP?... uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 17 2010, 02:29 PM~17817217
> *2 MORE MONTHS :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HEY X-MAN..................WHO DO I HAVE TO KNOW TO GET A PRE-REG???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Working on the online Registration as I type this. I'm lining everything up for a great show for San Diego. I'll post the link once I get this done. Thanks for your support.

Who else is going?


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 05:14 PM~17818034
> *Working on the online Registration as I type this.  I'm lining everything up for a great show for San Diego.  I'll post the link once I get this done.  Thanks for your support.
> 
> Who else is going?
> *



uffin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 03:14 PM~17818034
> *Working on the online Registration as I type this.  I'm lining everything up for a great show for San Diego.  I'll post the link once I get this done.  Thanks for your support.
> 
> Who else is going?
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 04:14 PM~17818034
> *Working on the online Registration as I type this.  I'm lining everything up for a great show for San Diego.  I'll post the link once I get this done.  Thanks for your support.
> 
> Who else is going?
> *


*HIGHLIFE* will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

X2 :cheesy: 





> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Jun 18 2010, 08:26 AM~17823691
> *HIGHLIFE will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 05:14 PM~17818034
> *Working on the online Registration as I type this.  I'm lining everything up for a great show for San Diego.  I'll post the link once I get this done.  Thanks for your support.
> 
> Who else is going?
> *


I NEED A CAR.
:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 04:14 PM~17818034
> *Working on the online Registration as I type this.  I'm lining everything up for a great show for San Diego.  I'll post the link once I get this done.  Thanks for your support.
> 
> Who else is going?
> *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 21 2010, 12:42 PM~17846054
> *I NEED A CAR.
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


63???????


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 17 2010, 02:29 PM~17817217
> *2 MORE MONTHS :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HEY X-MAN..................WHO DO I HAVE TO KNOW TO GET A PRE-REG???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 05:14 PM~17818034
> *Working on the online Registration as I type this.  I'm lining everything up for a great show for San Diego.  I'll post the link once I get this done.  Thanks for your support.
> 
> Who else is going?
> *


STRICTLY FAMILY CC SD CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 04:14 PM~17818034
> *Working on the online Registration as I type this.  I'm lining everything up for a great show for San Diego.  I'll post the link once I get this done.  Thanks for your support.
> 
> Who else is going?
> *



Tiempo C.C. Tj will be there!!

So where can i pre reg??


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jun 22 2010, 02:20 PM~17857546
> *Tiempo C.C. Tj  will be there!!
> 
> So where can i pre reg??
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jun 22 2010, 03:20 PM~17857546
> *Tiempo C.C. Tj  will be there!!
> 
> So where can i pre reg??
> *



Preregistration ONLY and the website opens up next week. I'll post the link once I'm done setting it up.

Thanks guys...I hope to have a record turn out this year.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 21 2010, 03:59 PM~17847118
> *63???????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 15 2010, 12:59 PM~17793712
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE.....................
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE'RE REAYD X-MAN....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 13 2010, 07:52 PM~17776660
> *IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT A GREAT CAUSE.
> *


YOU SAID THAT LAST TIME...AND DIDN'T GO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :run:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 22 2010, 06:26 PM~17859547
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 22 2010, 07:39 PM~17859690
> *YOU SAID THAT LAST TIME...AND DIDN'T GO... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 23 2010, 05:21 PM~17869229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Jaime will be breaking out a NEW car that day. In fact, there will be a lot of OG rides breaking out that day that people haven't seen in years.


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 03:14 PM~17818034
> *Working on the online Registration as I type this.  I'm lining everything up for a great show for San Diego.  I'll post the link once I get this done.  Thanks for your support.
> 
> Who else is going?
> *


San Diego ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 23 2010, 05:29 PM~17869801
> *Jaime will be breaking out a NEW car that day.  In fact, there will be a lot of OG rides breaking out that day that people haven't seen in years.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 23 2010, 06:29 PM~17869801
> *Jaime will be breaking out a NEW car that day. (IF HE SHOWS UP) In fact, there will be a lot of OG rides breaking out that day that people haven't seen in years.
> *




FIXED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Our club bbq has been moved so i deffinately can make this show.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Bird will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 24 2010, 02:46 PM~17878169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 24 2010, 06:13 PM~17879173
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how can i get a poster?


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 25 2010, 11:43 AM~17885992
> *how can i get a poster?
> *



x2??


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 25 2010, 11:43 AM~17885992
> *how can i get a poster?
> *



:0


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

will be their


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Jun 27 2010, 06:13 PM~17900800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

6 more weeks :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll be there X-Man!  :wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

PRE-REG???? :run:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 4 2010, 12:50 PM~17959252
> *PRE-REG???? :run:
> *



x53 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 4 2010, 12:21 PM~17959118
> *I'll be there X-Man!  :wave:
> *



Thank you Volo! Pre-Reg opens Wednesday afternoon @ 3pm. I'll post the link on Wednesday. 

Thank you all for supporting this non-profit event..btw what club is going to have the most people register for bone marrow or donate blood?


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: SDCC, WILL BE THERE, AND YOU WILL FINALLY SEE MY 64 RAG! IT IS FINALLY DONE!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recs64_@Jul 5 2010, 06:37 PM~17967149
> *:thumbsup: SDCC, WILL BE THERE, AND YOU WILL FINALLY SEE MY 64 RAG! IT IS FINALLY DONE!
> *



:0 CONGRATS Big Dogg! I can't wait to see it. I guess another CAR will be breaking out at the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2010, 08:27 AM~17971835
> *:0  CONGRATS Big Dogg!  I can't wait to see it.  I guess another CAR will be breaking out at the show.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 6 2010, 08:57 AM~17972015
> *
> *



I hear Marty from the BIG M will be breaking out another RAG for the show as well. DAMM wonder where all the Rags are at? IN SAN DIEGO. Majestics SD alone has 20.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2010, 01:24 PM~17974050
> *I hear Marty from the BIG M will be breaking out another RAG for the show as well.  DAMM wonder where all the Rags are at?  IN SAN DIEGO.  Majestics SD alone has 20.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 5 2010, 05:48 PM~17966772
> *Pre-Reg opens Wednesday afternoon @ 3pm.  I'll post the link on Wednesday.
> 
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*TTT for an awesome show for a great cause!* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 5 2010, 05:48 PM~17966772
> *  Pre-Reg opens Wednesday afternoon @ 3pm.  I'll post the link on Wednesday.
> 
> Thank you all for supporting this non-profit event..btw what club is going to have the most people register for bone marrow or donate blood?
> *


CANT FIND THE LINK.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 5 2010, 06:48 PM~17966772
> *Thank you Volo!  Pre-Reg opens Wednesday afternoon @ 3pm.  I'll post the link on Wednesday.
> *


Mexican Wednesday is Saturday just like Mexican time. 
:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 5 2010, 05:48 PM~17966772
> *Thank you Volo!  Pre-Reg opens Wednesday afternoon @ 3pm.  I'll post the link on Wednesday.
> 
> Thank you all for supporting this non-profit event..btw what club is going to have the most people register for bone marrow or donate blood?
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 8 2010, 02:12 PM~17994368
> *Mexican Wednesday is Saturday just like Mexican time.
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

It's actually done but testing it to make sure all the info and links are perfect for you. I will post it when it's ready to launch for the public. I already have 100 emails from people asking about the link and I'm deeply sorry but I want to get it right the first time.  

Going to be a good show for a good cause!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Registration is now open. Click the link and it's below the flyer. Thanks so much. 

Xavier </span>*

http://www.XavierTheXMan.com/


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 9 2010, 05:07 PM~18005206
> *Registration is now open.  Click the link and it's below the flyer.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Xavier </span>
> ...


Keep up the good work Xavier.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 9 2010, 05:07 PM~18005206
> *Registration is now open.  Click the link and it's below the flyer.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Xavier </span>
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT FO A GR8 CAUSE!!! SEE U THERE XMAN!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 9 2010, 04:07 PM~18005206
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>DONE!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 9 2010, 06:42 PM~18006325
> *DONE!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 9 2010, 06:42 PM~18006325
> *DONE!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 10 2010, 09:21 AM~18009726


DONE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 10 2010, 08:51 PM~18013767
> *:0
> *


only 1 more month for this awesome show :0 :0 :0


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: *DONE!!*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by recs64_@Jul 15 2010, 08:20 PM~18058495
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: DONE!!
> *


*


I can't wait to see the car.*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

what's the count so far Xman? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 19 2010, 10:47 AM~18082286
> *what's the count so far Xman? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



*200*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 19 2010, 02:58 PM~18084439
> *200
> *


THIS CAR SHOW CHARITY EVENT IS PRE-REGISTRATION ONLY! NO ONSITE REGISTRATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED!
Show car regisration entry fee is $20 per car.
*Walk-up entries will NOT be accepted!*

***REGISTRATION WILL CLOSE AT MIDNIGHT ON THURSDAY, AUGUST 12TH!***

Please be aware that only the first 350 vehicles that register will receive an official Cruise for the Cause t-shirt!

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 19 2010, 02:58 PM~18084439
> *City Car Club</span> just dropped off the money and registration forms. *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Jun 9 2010, 10:24 PM~17744991
> *Bringing this "Great Show for a Great Cause" BACK ON TOP!  :biggrin: *
> [/b]


X53


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*HIGHLIFE S.D & HIGHLIFE T.J ... WILL BE @ THE EVENT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Jul 22 2010, 10:15 AM~18112021
> *HIGHLIFE S.D & HIGHLIFE T.J ... WILL BE @ THE EVENT  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Jul 22 2010, 11:15 AM~18112021
> *I'd love to see more cars from TJ come. Like maybe 100*


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:cheesy: 





> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 22 2010, 02:01 PM~18114216
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I'd love to see more cars from TJ come.  Like maybe 100
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

It's just a few weeks away. Make sure you register online or come by the office. :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 23 2010, 03:34 PM~18124270
> *It's just a few weeks away.  Make sure you register online or come by the office.  :biggrin:
> *


I will do both.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 23 2010, 03:29 PM~18124774
> *I will do both.
> *



YES! Thankyou for helping out the kids.


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

supreme styles car club will be there


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

300
:0 

Hurry up and register, I'd hate to see you not get in. PRE-REG ONLY. Last year we had 50 cars that didn't get in......some of those car would have placed. They parked in the dirt lot across the street away from the event.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 26 2010, 11:49 AM~18142927
> *300
> :0
> 
> ...


JUST REGISTERED !!! NOW I GOTTA PUSH MY OTHER 17 MEMBERS TO DO THE SAME...!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: - HELP ME XAVIER...DO SOME CALLS..


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 26 2010, 06:56 PM~18147281
> *JUST REGISTERED !!! NOW I GOTTA PUSH MY OTHER 17 MEMBERS TO DO THE SAME...!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: - HELP ME XAVIER...DO SOME CALLS..
> *



Get them in! I hate to see your club "ON THE OUTSIDE LOOKING IN".


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Just had a car club sign up *20* cars! WOW! Thanks guys.


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 27 2010, 03:28 PM~18155942
> *Just had a car club sign up 20 cars!  WOW!  Thanks guys.
> *


SAN DIEGO CC WILL BE THERE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

NEW WAVE SO CAL IS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El [email protected] *****_@Jul 27 2010, 09:58 PM~18160143
> *NEW WAVE SO CAL IS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



THANKS NEW WAVE! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

what's the count now?
how about posting that avi?


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

members only cc will be their reping north county!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 28 2010, 02:30 PM~18165385
> *what's the count now?
> how about posting that avi?
> *



317


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 25 2010, 11:43 AM~17885992
> *how can i get a poster?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 29 2010, 07:36 AM~18172667
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC NC SAN DIEGO...WILL BE THERE..TTT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 29 2010, 12:04 PM~18174680
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC NC SAN DIEGO...WILL BE THERE..TTT
> 
> 
> ...



 Thank you guys for the support!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 29 2010, 12:04 PM~18174680
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC NC SAN DIEGO...WILL BE THERE..TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is a nice article on Lowriding.


http://laprensa-sandiego.org/featured/ridi...-a-way-of-life/


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2010, 06:08 PM~18189460
> *Here is a nice article on Lowriding.
> http://laprensa-sandiego.org/featured/ridi...-a-way-of-life/
> *


*The X-Man insists that San Diego’s lowrider community is like “one big family”.*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

See you at Ivy's tomorrow! I'll be there around 2pm! :wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 30 2010, 07:10 PM~18189474
> *The X-Man insists that San Diego’s lowrider community is like “one big family”.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> ...



See you Volo I'll be there around the same time.


----------



## LatinstyleVP66 (Jul 31, 2010)

NORTH COUNTY'S LATIN STYLE CC WILL BE THERE!


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

GROUPE SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

THEM STREETS CAR CLUB</span></span> WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 30 2010, 11:48 AM~18185950
> *
> *


SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE ,,MR GREENEYES.........MEMBERS ONLY..CC WILL BE REPPIN..THE NORTH COUNTY.....


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:biggrin: X MAN, HERE IS THE RIDE!!




















SDCC WILL REPRESENT!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*LESS THAN 2 WEEKS LEFT. 
CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS GREAT SHOW! :biggrin: 

TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Aug 2 2010, 10:26 AM~18206910
> *LESS THAN 2 WEEKS LEFT.
> CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS GREAT SHOW! :biggrin:
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thanks guys for all the support. *

Remember this is a fundraising car show being judge by the BEST in the industry-Bird & his crew from the SUper Custom Car show. Get Ready to SHOW!  :thumbsup:


----------



## hotshots (Jul 26, 2003)

Show contact info #?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotshots_@Aug 2 2010, 03:02 PM~18208769
> *Show contact info #?
> *



I can try to answer your questions but if you like you can call 858-535-2500 Or email me [email protected]


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotshots_@Aug 2 2010, 03:02 PM~18208769
> *Show contact info #?
> *





> *Registration is now open. Click the link and it's below the flyer. Thanks so much.
> 
> Xavier </span>*
> 
> http://www.XavierTheXMan.com/


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2010, 02:35 PM~18208487
> *Thanks guys for all the support.
> 
> Remember this is a fundraising car show being judge by the BEST in the industry-Bird & his crew from the SUper Custom Car show.  Get Ready to SHOW!   :thumbsup:
> *


IS THERE BIKE AND PEDDAL CAR CATEGORYS.. :uh: IF SO WHATS THE REG ..PRICE..


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2010, 03:35 PM~18208487
> *Thanks guys for all the support.
> 
> Remember this is a fundraising car show being judge by the BEST in the industry-Bird & his crew from the SUper Custom Car show.  Get Ready to SHOW!   :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

a X-MEN did you get my reg and payment??? this sammuel


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 3 2010, 01:16 AM~18214170
> *IS THERE BIKE AND PEDDAL CAR CATEGORYS.. :uh: IF SO WHATS THE REG ..PRICE..
> *



Yes there is both catagories! Same price $20 bucks for all..funds from regist goes to kids with cancer foundation.. 

This is a non-profit show, everyone on staff and most items for the event are donated...There is no budget, never had one...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Aug 3 2010, 10:11 AM~18216162
> *a X-MEN did you get my reg and payment??? this sammuel
> *



When did you send it? Mail or email? What is your last name? I'll do a search in my data base for ya.  

Thanks so much for being apart of this event. 

Xavier


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 08:37 AM~18215471
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for helping. :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2010, 02:33 PM~18218281
> *Yes there is both catagories! Same price $20 bucks for all..funds from regist goes to kids with cancer foundation..
> 
> This is a non-profit show, everyone on staff and most items for the event are donated...There is no budget, never had one...
> *


*Registration sent Xavier. :biggrin: 
Sent you an email as well. 

Can't wait for this awesome show.
TTT FOR CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE!*


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2010, 03:49 PM~18218475
> *Thanks for helping.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2010, 01:34 PM~18218291
> *When did you send it?  Mail or email?  What is your last name?  I'll do a search in my data base for ya.
> 
> Thanks so much for being apart of this event.
> ...


online and paid through paypal....my last names santiago


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Aug 3 2010, 06:34 PM~18220374
> *online and paid through paypal....my last names santiago
> *



If you did that you should be good to go.

Xavier

*BY THE WAY THIS IS A FREE EVENT for the public!!!!*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2010, 02:33 PM~18218281
> *Yes there is both catagories! Same price $20 bucks for all..funds from regist goes to kids with cancer foundation..
> 
> This is a non-profit show, everyone on staff and most items for the event are donated...There is no budget, never had one...
> *


DO WE NEED TO PRE REG FOR BIKES AND PEDDAL CARS TOO..OR CAN WE JUST SHOW UP THAT DAY,,  ALSO DO U HAVE A LIST OF EVERYONE WHO IS CONFIRMED (REGISTERD)>.THAT YOU CAN POST UP.. :0


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 3 2010, 07:26 PM~18221598
> *ALSO DO U HAVE A LIST OF EVERYONE WHO IS CONFIRMED (REGISTERD)>.THAT YOU CAN POST UP.. :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2010, 07:07 PM~18221396
> *If you did that you should be good to go.
> 
> Xavier
> ...


okay kool...just let me know when its all confirmed and ready to go


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Aug 4 2010, 09:39 AM~18226061
> *okay kool...just let me know when its all confirmed and ready to go
> *



You are in 8.2.10 paid and registered!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2010, 11:04 AM~18226812
> *You are in  8.2.10 paid and registered!
> *


HEY X-MAN, DID I GET IN? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2010, 11:57 AM~18227272
> *HEY X-MAN, DID I GET IN? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Long time ago! Waiting for IMPERIALS c.c. to register. ALSO THE BIG M! :0 

This year I won't be able to get you "IN" like last time, so please PRE-REGISTER for the show. NO DAY OF REGISTRATION. It will be locked down like if Obama was coming to the show. I'm being serious. With all the kids running around we have a system with move in. 

I'll be doing a few TV apperances that morning and greeting you as you come in/busy parking you as well so please pre-register and spread the word. :biggrin:

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT WITH THIS!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2010, 10:04 AM~18226812
> *You are in  8.2.10 paid and registered!
> *


perfect thanks bRO :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2010, 12:07 PM~18227351
> *Long time ago!  Waiting for IMPERIALS c.c. to register.  ALSO THE BIG M!  :0
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2010, 01:40 PM~18228119
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



They will be there! :biggrin: Just talk to them. I hope LA comes down as well. : )


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2010, 04:29 PM~18229114
> *They will be there!  :biggrin:  Just talk to them.  I hope LA comes down as well.  : )
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 3 2010, 08:26 PM~18221598
> *DO WE NEED TO PRE REG FOR BIKES AND PEDDAL CARS TOO..OR CAN WE JUST SHOW UP THAT DAY,,  ALSO DO U HAVE A LIST OF EVERYONE WHO IS CONFIRMED (REGISTERD)>.THAT YOU CAN POST UP.. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Aug 4 2010, 06:30 PM~18230078
> *:x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


jaime always on layitlow and never on the scene....    :0 :0


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 4 2010, 09:36 PM~18231758
> *jaime always on layitlow and never on the scene....       :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 2 2010, 12:59 PM~18207156
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 4 2010, 09:36 PM~18231758
> *jaime always on layitlow and never on the scene....       :0  :0
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2010, 03:29 PM~18229114
> *They will be there!  :biggrin:  Just talk to them.  I hope LA comes down as well.  : )
> *


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

X man is it too late to reg. for the show?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 9 2010, 04:07 PM~18005206
> *Registration is now open.  Click the link and it's below the flyer.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Xavier </span>
> ...


August 12th is deadline................... :0 :0 :0 


follow the link


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> :uh:



[/quote]

so please *PRE-REGISTER for the show. NO DAY OF REGISTRATION*. It will be locked down like if Obama was coming to the show. I'm being serious. With all the kids running around we have a system with move in. 
:

This includes bikes & pedal cars...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 5 2010, 12:38 PM~18236886
> *WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN?
> *


6:30am - 9:30am  is MOVE in! No need to get there at 6am or 5am...this is a smooth move in with the volunteer help from BIRD & his Crew of professionals from the SUperCustomCarShow. Just be ready to give your name when get to the entry way. *If you don't pre-register you will be asked to leave the line. *

THanks!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 23 2010, 06:51 PM~18125831
> *YES! Thankyou for helping out the kids.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Xavier the XMan for everything you do.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

just got the word from the homie that we will be there next week for the show :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 5 2010, 02:18 PM~18237730
> *6:30am - 9:30am  is MOVE in!  No need to get there at 6am or 5am...this is a smooth move in with the volunteer help from BIRD & his Crew of professionals from the SUperCustomCarShow. Just be ready to give your name when get to the entry way.  If you don't pre-register you will be asked to leave the line.
> 
> THanks!
> *


COOL THANKS X.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 6 2010, 09:57 AM~18244823
> *COOL THANKS X.
> *


No problem!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18240927
> *just got the word from the homie that we will be there next week for the show  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

*336!*


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

X man i got the day off & im sending my pre reg in tomorrow [sat.] Now it;s time to detail the truck :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Aug 7 2010, 07:34 AM~18251161
> *TTT
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 6 2010, 10:14 PM~18249564
> *X man i got the day off & im sending my pre reg in tomorrow [sat.] Now it;s time to detail the truck  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro...Can't do a show justice in SD if you're not showing the mini-truck!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 4 2010, 07:36 PM~18231758
> *jaime always on layitlow and never on the scene....       :0  :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

See you guys there! :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ill be there by 7:30


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2010, 01:08 PM~18265802
> *ill be  there  by  7:30
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

We have passed the limit.  

Closing the registration tomorrow. :cheesy: 

Thanks to all that registered for the show.

X


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 9 2010, 01:58 PM~18266299
> *We have passed the limit.
> 
> Closing the registration tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> ...


 :nicoderm: :run: :drama:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2010, 02:08 PM~18265802
> *ill be  there  by  7:30
> *


SHOULD I BRING YOU, YOUR PITTSBURGH STEELERS JERSEY, SO U CAN REP THIS YEAR! AHAHAHAH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2010, 01:08 PM~18265802
> *ill be  there  by  7:30
> *



Get there earlier and bring the CAR! ! :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS THAT WERE TAKEN LAST FRIDAY AT THE KUSI STUDIOS WERE X-MAN WAS PROMOTING HIS CAR SHOW.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

XAVIER DRIVING HIS 61 ON THE I-15 AFTER LEAVING THE KUSI STUDIOS.......LOOKING KOOL X.......


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 9 2010, 05:06 PM~18268035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SHES GOT SOME BIG............. SMILE YA THATS IT SMILE. :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 9 2010, 02:58 PM~18266299
> *We have passed the limit.
> 
> Closing the registration tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> ...


IMPERIALS CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Aug 10 2010, 02:03 PM~18276451
> *IMPERIALS CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.
> *


 But will you be there?

Registration will close TONIGHT!!! We are SOLD OUT!!!!!!!! THANK YOU.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

I just barely got in.So glad i made it. See you all this Sat. :biggrin:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 10 2010, 04:08 PM~18277399
> *But will you be there?
> 
> Registration will close TONIGHT!!!  We are SOLD OUT!!!!!!!!  THANK YOU.
> *


*
:wow: hno:*


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 9 2010, 06:06 PM~18268035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all of a sudden i'm a KUSI tv fan...!!! :around:    thats a fine ass lady..!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 10 2010, 09:34 PM~18281004
> *all of a sudden i'm a KUSI tv fan...!!! :around:       thats a fine ass lady..!!
> *


 :0


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 10 2010, 05:08 PM~18277399
> *But will you be there?
> 
> Registration will close TONIGHT!!!  We are SOLD OUT!!!!!!!!  THANK YOU.
> *


*
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :x: :x: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 10 2010, 10:34 PM~18281004
> *all of a sudden i'm a KUSI tv fan...!!! :around:       thats a fine ass lady..!!
> *


ME TOO.
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll be in sd this weekend so I'll definately go check this show out..! :biggrin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 9 2010, 12:58 PM~18266299
> *We have passed the limit.
> 
> Closing the registration tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> ...




*CAN PEOPLE STILL REGISTER TODAY??????? :dunno: :x: I KNO A COUPLE PEOPLE WHO WERE WAITIN IL THEY GOT PAID TODAY*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 11 2010, 02:31 PM~18285545
> *I'll be in sd this weekend so I'll definately go check this show out..! :biggrin:
> *


Stop by and have a cold one.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Aug 11 2010, 02:57 PM~18286234
> *Stop by and have a cold one.
> *


For sure thanks :thumbsup: you know I love me some beer. :run:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

HERE'S SOME INFO FROM THE WEBSITE  :biggrin: 


***VEHICLE REGISTRATION IS NOW CLOSED!!! IF YOU HAVE NOT ALREADY REGISTERED AND PAID TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS YEAR'S CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE, YOU WILL NOT BE ALLOWED INTO THE EVENT***

VEHICLE LOAD-IN INFORMATION: 
Date: Saturday, August 14th
Check-In Time: Opens at 6:30am – Closes at 9:30am - Check-in will close at 9:30sharp! 
Location: Check in will be at the East Main Entrance off of Eastlake Parkway

***EARLY ARRIVAL IS HIGHLY RECOMMENDED***
If you want to park together you need to roll together!
By entering your vehicle you have agreed that it will not be moved or started until the end of the event at ~ 3pm!

Directions to Check-In: 
*From I-805
Take the I-805
EXIT Olympic Parkway
Head EAST for ~ 4 miles
Make a RIGHT on Eastlake Parkway
Make a RIGHT at Otay Ranch Town Center Main Entrance

*From SR - 125
Take the South Bay Expressway SR – 125 (Toll Road - $2.50)
EXIT Olympic Parkway
Head EAST for 1 Block
Make a RIGHT on Eastlake Parkway
Make a RIGHT at Otay Ranch Town Center Main Entrance


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 11 2010, 02:43 PM~18286123
> *
> 
> CAN PEOPLE STILL REGISTER TODAY??????? :dunno:  :x: I KNO  A COUPLE PEOPLE WHO WERE WAITIN IL THEY GOT PAID TODAY
> *


Sorry bro. I was praying for 400 and I got close to 500 registered. Tell them to come anyways and enjoy the show and support the event. It'll be a good time for sure.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 11 2010, 03:40 PM~18286601
> *For sure thanks :thumbsup:  you know I  love me some beer. :run:
> *


EXCEPT JAIME DRINKS BUD-LIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 11 2010, 03:46 PM~18286655
> *EXCEPT JAIME DRINKS BUD-LIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :rimshot:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

IS OUT SIDE & DRINKS ALLOWED...JUST WONDERING...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

we are ready :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 12 2010, 09:57 AM~18292499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Q.VO TIJUANERO..HAY NOS VEMOS... :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 11 2010, 03:44 PM~18286635
> *Sorry bro.  I was praying for 400 and I got close to 500 registered.  Tell them to come anyways and enjoy the show and support the event.  It'll be a good time for sure.
> *


 :wow: :wow: good luck to the judges, lol. they gonna need some redbull to be able to get through all the cars they need to judge


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 11 2010, 01:31 PM~18285545
> *I'll be in sd this weekend so I'll definately go check this show out..! :biggrin:
> *


ORALE SEE YOU THERE FELLOW OFFTOPICAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 12 2010, 01:18 AM~18290803
> *IS OUT SIDE & DRINKS ALLOWED...JUST WONDERING...
> *


i'm sure you can bring food, but i don't think you can BBQ.(saftey)
don't forget the food court is right there, plus some restaraunts.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 12 2010, 10:52 AM~18292884
> *ORALE SEE YOU THERE FELLOW OFFTOPICAN!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

CANT WAIT FIRME SHOW FO A GOOD CAUSE ,THAN THE STRICTLY FAMILY PICNIC UP IN LA ON SUNDAY!!!! GOTTA A FULL WEEKEND AHEAD OF US!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 12 2010, 11:16 AM~18293040
> *i'm sure you can bring food, but i don't think you can BBQ.(saftey)
> don't forget the food court is right there, plus some restaraunts.
> *


THANX....


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 12 2010, 12:38 PM~18293191
> *CANT WAIT FIRME SHOW FO A GOOD CAUSE ,THAN THE STRICTLY FAMILY PICNIC UP IN LA ON SUNDAY!!!! GOTTA A FULL WEEKEND AHEAD OF US!!!!!
> *


Yo Hot wheels it's been a minute. Ill be showing the truck & I'll make sure to stop by & say howzit. :biggrin: 
X-man- where will the roll in line start ? & i realized i gave the wrong plate # on the form...will that matter ?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 12 2010, 12:25 PM~18293532
> *Yo Hot wheels it's been a minute. Ill be showing the truck & I'll make sure to stop by & say howzit.  :biggrin:
> X-man- where will the roll in line start ? & i realized i gave the wrong plate # on the form...will that matter ?
> *


 :0 :0 
they're not gonna let you in, all plate #'s MUST match.
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just kidding





VEHICLE LOAD-IN INFORMATION: 
Date: Saturday, August 14th
Check-In Time: Opens at 6:30am – Closes at 9:30am - Check-in will close at 9:30sharp! 
Location: Check in will be at the East Main Entrance off of Eastlake Parkway

***EARLY ARRIVAL IS HIGHLY RECOMMENDED***
If you want to park together you need to roll together!
By entering your vehicle you have agreed that it will not be moved or started until the end of the event at ~ 3pm!

Directions to Check-In: 
*From I-805
Take the I-805
EXIT Olympic Parkway
Head EAST for ~ 4 miles
Make a RIGHT on Eastlake Parkway
Make a RIGHT at Otay Ranch Town Center Main Entrance

*From SR - 125
Take the South Bay Expressway SR – 125 (Toll Road - $2.50)
EXIT Olympic Parkway
Head EAST for 1 Block
Make a RIGHT on Eastlake Parkway
Make a RIGHT at Otay Ranch Town Center Main Entrance


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 11 2010, 02:44 PM~18286635
> *THEM STREETS</span>!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 12 2010, 10:29 AM~18292731
> *:wow:  :wow:  good luck to the judges, lol. they gonna need some redbull to be able to get through all the cars they need to judge
> *




I have the BEST Judges hands down, I'm not worried at all. They've done shows with more cars too. LOL I have the best team of volunteers in the world to make this happen.


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 12 2010, 09:22 AM~18292679
> *Q.VO TIJUANERO..HAY NOS VEMOS... :biggrin:
> *



simon 5:30 am a empezar a hacer fila :thumbsup: , I hope *pinches migras *don't send me to secondary inspection


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 12 2010, 02:55 PM~18294748
> *simon 5:30 am a empezar a hacer fila  :thumbsup: , I hope pinches migras don't send me to secondary inspection
> 
> 
> ...



Just tell them you're going to my car show....  They'll be cool!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 12 2010, 02:11 PM~18294926
> *Just tell them you're going to my car show....   They'll be cool!
> *


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 12 2010, 11:38 AM~18293191
> *CANT WAIT FIRME SHOW FO A GOOD CAUSE ,THAN THE STRICTLY FAMILY PICNIC UP IN LA ON SUNDAY!!!! GOTTA A FULL WEEKEND AHEAD OF US!!!!!
> *


Elysian Park :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 12 2010, 02:55 PM~18294748
> *simon 5:30 am a empezar a hacer fila  :thumbsup: , I hope pinches migras don't send me to secondary inspection
> 
> 
> ...


HAY NOS VEMOS..... :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :wave:  :nicoderm: :h5: :rimshot: :run: :drama: :0  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*"Best of Show Trophy"! *

Thanks to Maggie at *National City Trophy*. 










:cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

BEST PAINT Brought to you by *PPG*!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

'Bout to be on my way! :cheesy:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

GREAT SHOW! BE BACK NEXT YEAR!!  FORGOT MY CAMERA :angry:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

GREAT SHOW..XAVIER... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MEMBERS ONLY..CC NC SAN DIEGO HAD A GOOD TIME........................DOWNLOADING PIX..WILL POST SOME IN A MINUTE...


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*The family and I had an awesome time Xman. 
Can't wait till next year! :biggrin: *


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THANX FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC NC SAN DIEGO..TTT


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

NICE MEETING YOU GUYS TODAY. LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE HOMIES!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 14 2010, 08:14 PM~18310757
> *NICE MEETING YOU GUYS TODAY. LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE HOMIES!
> *


THANX MRGREENEYES...IT WAS KOOL MEETING YOU TOO...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SOME PICTURES FROM TODAY...ONCE AGAIN..THANX TO XAVIER ..FOR A GOOD SHOW..


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Awesome pics Amahury760! 

X-Man... What can I say... :wow: Man... What an awesome show... From a spectator's perspective, let me just say that this show was one of the best I've been to this year... if not _thee_ best! VERY good show put on by you and your crew... and it was all for a good cause! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey whats up javier its eddie from Stylish Teknique. Thanx for the good show we had a great time out there!


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

Heres some more pics from the show


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> Thanks for the nice pic ragtopman. We had a firme time. The show was great thanks Xavier. :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

[/quote]

Nice pix StylishTeknique, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 14 2010, 11:53 PM~18312005
> *[
> Nice pix StylishTeknique, thanks. :thumbsup:
> *


no prob. nice line up! :thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2010, 11:18 PM~18311805
> *Awesome pics Amahury760!
> 
> X-Man... What can I say... :wow: Man... What an awesome show... From a spectator's perspective, let me just say that this show was one of the best I've been to this year... if not thee best! VERY good show put on by you and your crew... and it was all for a good cause! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


THANX VOLO.,,,,,JUST TRYING TO B LIKE U...WHEN I GROW UP...HERE ARE SOME MORE....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE ARE A FEW MORE..PIX...TTT...


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: S.T.C.C.760, StylishTekniqueCC
sup fooo :wave: .....show was sickk xavier rides looked sick out there


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Aug 15 2010, 12:34 AM~18312093
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: S.T.C.C.760, StylishTekniqueCC
> sup fooo :wave: .....show was sickk xavier rides looked sick out there
> *


 :wave: sup big dogg!! yea it was a good one thanks for rollin out doggy


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME MORE FROM OUR CLUB...MEMBERS ONLY CC...NC SAN DIEGO.TTT
































































WELL THATS ALL FOLKS.....WELL FOR NOW...WILL POST MORE LATER...


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

HIGH LIFE SD-TJ 
:biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:biggrin: X-MAN GOOD SHOW BRO! IT WAS GOOD TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS AND FAMILIES HAVING A GOOD TIME, ON A GREAT SUNNY DAY IN SD!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

X-man & crew. TY for hosting a 1st class show @ a great location. I was hoping you'd have a mini truck class though :biggrin: 
I took close to 200 pix, ill upload & post tonight. &.....I'll definately be back next year.


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like it was a good show..I was gonna go but I got to wasted the night before in downtown SD...:uh:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

SAN DIEGO MAJESTICS


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

SAN DIEGO MAJESTICS


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

SAN DIEGO MAJESTICS


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

MORE PICTURES ON "760'sFinest Photography"


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

SAN DIEGO MAJESTICS


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Aug 15 2010, 11:32 AM~18313863
> *MORE PICTURES ON "760'sFinest Photography"
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC,THANK'S


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT FOR A FIRME SHOW!!!!


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2010, 11:18 PM~18311805
> *X-Man... What can I say... :wow: Man... What an awesome show... From a spectator's perspective, let me just say that this show was one of the best I've been to this year... if not thee best! VERY good show put on by you and your crew... and it was all for a good cause! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 and he was worried.....hahahahaha. :biggrin: 

what i'd tell Xavier, you have a great crew & you guys have your
shit together. the roll in line was the longest i have seen it but it
moved quick & smooth. everyone i talk to was impressed with the
whole thing cars,location,music etc. once again THANK YOU!!!!!

i will post up my pics soon, i'm still recovering :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
we didn't leave the parking lot till about 6:30 :cheesy: :cheesy: 


can't wait for next year, i'll be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 15 2010, 04:57 PM~18315713
> *:0  :0 and he was worried.....hahahahaha. :biggrin:
> 
> what i'd tell Xavier, you have a great crew & you guys have your
> ...



*MAN! I'm still recovering but back on the radio right now. 

I have so many people the THANK. 

Another good show gente. I can't thank you all enough for your support on this event. It was bigger and I was little nervous because I want YOU to have a good time, I want YOUR famliy to have a good time and I want the experiece to be smooth & fun. 

Thanks to all the Car Clubs & ALL the Solo Riders that came out to support "The X-Man's 8th Annual Cruise For The Cause." Close to 500 cars and well over 12,000 spectators. A ton of people donated blood and got on the National Bone Marrow registry. :thumbsup: 

BIG THANKS to my TEAM of Volunteers who I can't do this without:

A special Shout Out to BIRD, MIKE D, Big KID EDDIE, MIGUEL, NORMAN, SMILEY(from Majestics for coming out to help from LA), MARIO LOPEZ, ALEX P, JULIO & THE REST OF THE STAFF FROM Super Indoor Custom Car Show. 
Also, CARROT, DAVID, DJ BETO, & DJ WICHO for helping make this event sound good and feel good for all involved. 200 more cars where added from last year so it was a BIG JUMP and I can't THANK YOU ALL enough. 

Please post up more pics...I didn't get a chance to take snaps this year...I was crazy busy but it was a good busy.  

BIGGEST turn out so far with Cars from North County and we had another great club from Imperial Valley! :thumbsup: 

*


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

New Wave So. Cal, Saul, Chale at the show with Lucky, Huero Snipes from the Real 310 west Stalker & MTO Cal Mex Music. Stolen Studios was in the house also. Great show Javier X man.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Heres some of the pix i took........








































LIFE CC








INDIVIDUALS CC
















DEL VALLE -IMPERIAL- CC








VIEJITO'S CC








AZTLAN CC








NEW WAVE CC








DELEGATION CC








more soon.........


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 15 2010, 08:03 PM~18316594
> *MAN!  I'm still recovering but back on the radio right now.
> 
> I have so many people the THANK.
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here goes mine, didn't take too many  

the move in............


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 15 2010, 07:47 PM~18317620
> *here goes mine, didn't take too many
> 
> the move in............
> ...


:wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

once again a big THANKS!!!! to the X-man and his crew  

had a blast :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 15 2010, 07:03 PM~18316594
> *MAN!  I'm still recovering but back on the radio right now.
> 
> I have so many people the THANK.
> ...


Thanks for all you do for the entire lowrider scene in San Diego. We will always be there to support.

And Chevy John thanks for the refreshment.. It helped me and Mike D get through the day. The black top takes its toll on you walking it all day.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

John...how did you get on the roof ? :biggrin: kool pix......








MEMBERS ONLY CC








SUPREME STYLES CC


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHATS UP EVERYONE ...NICE PICTURES KEEP THEM COMMING....IM STUCK @ WORK ..SO I WILL POST SOME MORE WHEN I GET HOME.....  MEMBERS ONLY.. CC....NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..TTT


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

HOPE YALL ENJOY THE PICS :biggrin: 

















FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME X, CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 15 2010, 09:39 PM~18318806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD FONZ, GOT DA LIL ONES REPPIN, FUTURE RIDERS RIGHT THERE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHATS UP FELLAS,,JUST GOT OFF WORK..SO ITS TIME TO KEEP THIS PAGE ON TOP.....MORE PICTURES FROM THE SHOW....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> LIFE in San Diego had a good time! Thanks for the pics Stylish Teknique :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 15 2010, 06:03 PM~18316594
> *MAN!  I'm still recovering but back on the radio right now.
> 
> I have so many people the THANK.
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 15 2010, 10:06 PM~18318483
> *John...how did you get on the roof ?  :biggrin: kool pix......
> *



:wow: :nicoderm: gotta keep some secrects homie :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i got up there early in the am, that's why it didn't look so packed. next year i'll try
to get up there during the afternoon when all the people are there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 15 2010, 09:51 PM~18318321
> *Thanks for all you do for the entire lowrider scene in San Diego.  We will always be there to support.
> 
> And Chevy John thanks for the refreshment..  It helped me and Mike D get through the day.  The black top takes its toll on you walking it all day.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You know how we do it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for posting the fotos guys, a ton of great shots. 

I was so busy at the entrance greeting/directing traffic that I didn't get a chance to check out all the rides but man there was a lot of really clean rides at the show... thanks again for being apart of it.


If you like to order an extra t-shirt I have about 20 XL left over both black and blue. $10 plus s/h.

http://www.xavierthexman.com/store/?location=usa


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 16 2010, 09:37 AM~18321262
> *Thanks for posting the fotos guys, a ton of great shots.
> 
> I was so busy at the entrance greeting/directing traffic that I didn't get a chance to check out all the rides but man there was a lot of really clean rides at the show... thanks again for being apart of it.
> ...


ONCE AGAIN THANX FOR EVERYTHING..ALSO FOR LETTIN OUR CLUB MEMBER IN ALITTLE LATE..  DO U HAVE A FINAL COUNT ON HOW MANY CARS SHOWED UP..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE MOVE IN..THE LONGEST ,,AND FASTEST.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 15 2010, 10:06 PM~18318483
> *
> SUPREME STYLES CC
> 
> ...


 :0 THANKS FOR THAT PIC PACIFIC COAST! I DIDNT BRING MY CAMERA SO I GOT NO PICS OF THE RIDES.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like a good turn out, lots of nice cars


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 12 2010, 02:11 PM~18294926
> *Just tell them you're going to my car show....   They'll be cool!
> *




Al chingazo el CAR SHOW , no inspection , no open hood , doors , nothing , only check license plates and vamonos to XMAN , Cruise for the Cause Show.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 16 2010, 02:18 PM~18323920
> *Al chingazo el CAR SHOW , no inspection , no open hood , doors , nothing , only check license plates and vamonos to  XMAN , Cruise for the Cause Show.
> 
> 
> ...


Q.VO.........TIJUANERO...UN GUSTO AVERTE CONOCIDO..


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 16 2010, 10:05 AM~18321518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUCHOS GRACIAS Amahury for the posting my son's toys bro. :biggrin: Everyone had a great time. 
You guys had some bad-ass rides too homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

*TTT</span> for an AWESOME SHOW FOR A GREAT CAUSE! :biggrin:  *


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

que onda Amahury, *the pleasure it all mine Bro*. simon ya sabes cuando haya algo de aquel lado , por ahi andaremos :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 16 2010, 01:21 PM~18323955
> *Q.VO.........TIJUANERO...UN GUSTO AVERTE CONOCIDO..
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> Al chingazo el CAR SHOW , no inspection , no open hood , doors , nothing , only check license plates and vamonos to XMAN , Cruise for the Cause Show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 15 2010, 11:30 PM~18318711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Xman for a great cause and a great car show.IMPERIALS CAR CLUB will be there next year and many more to come.Thanks again.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 16 2010, 11:13 AM~18321581
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE MOVE IN..THE LONGEST ,,AND FASTEST.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


x 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 16 2010, 11:52 AM~18321948
> *:0 THANKS FOR THAT PIC PACIFIC COAST! I DIDNT BRING MY CAMERA SO I GOT NO PICS OF THE RIDES.
> *


No problem my friend..lookin good out there.
a few more of mine.......


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Didn't even know this model was there touching my car!! LOL


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

THANKS PAC COAST! For the great fotos! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18326316
> *No problem my friend..lookin good out there.
> a few more of mine.......
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 16 2010, 05:13 PM~18326335
> *Didn't even know this model was there touching my car!! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


So that explains the fingerprints! I saw the prints and I thought to myself, who would dare lay a finger on X-Man's beautiful ride!? haha...

Badass photo!  :thumbsup:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 16 2010, 06:30 PM~18326503
> *So that explains the fingerprints! I saw the prints and I thought to myself, who would dare lay a finger on X-Man's beautiful ride!?  haha...
> 
> Badass photo!  :thumbsup:
> *



I thought the same thing about the finger prints. She gets a free pass.


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 16 2010, 06:13 PM~18326335
> *Didn't even know this model was there touching my car!! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow: :wow: 


dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!! any more? that's a firme shot


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 17 2010, 08:40 AM~18331623
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!  any more? that's a firme shot
> *



That's all she sent me. LOL


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *THANKs for coming to the show, I know it takes a lot to come so I really do appreciate it...Your cars look great out there*.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

ROLLERS ONLY in SD! :0 



> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Aug 16 2010, 09:17 PM~18328661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

ISLANDERS CC








































MEMBERS ONLY CC








IMPALAS CC


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pix Pacific Coast, thanks for postin em up! :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 18 2010, 12:30 AM~18340417
> *Nice pix Pacific Coast, thanks for postin em up! :biggrin:
> *


X2....THANX FOR THE PICTURES..


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Here are the few I got to take. *





























































































*I have extra large t-shirts still for sale!!!*


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 18 2010, 01:30 AM~18340417
> *Nice pix Pacific Coast, thanks for postin em up! :biggrin:
> *


No worries..it's what i do :biggrin: The last of the good shots..........


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGR_mxmD4EI


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 17 2010, 12:16 PM~18333894
> *ROLLERS ONLY in SD!  :0
> *


yes sir till next year... :biggrin: 

when the next menudo date??


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Aug 18 2010, 09:52 AM~18342551
> *No worries..it's what i do  :biggrin:  The last of the good shots..........
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for postin up pics of our rides pacific coast :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

whose got more pics??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 19 2010, 09:22 AM~18352008
> *whose got more pics??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I forgot my camera!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 19 2010, 10:22 AM~18352008
> *whose got more pics??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


CHEVYJOHN HAS A LOT MORE PICS !!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I didn't get a chance to take pics!   :happysad:  


BTW We had a record number of people attending this year's FREE car show. You ready for the numbers from the out door mall...............?


Otay Ranch Town Center estimates that 26,000 people attended the mall throughout the day - Triple the attendance we were given last year! 

Thanks again for your support. Next year's goal....550 participants & more free games that the kids can enjoy.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 20 2010, 02:13 PM~18363780
> *I didn't get a chance to take pics!      :happysad:
> BTW  We had a record number of people attending this year's FREE car show.  You ready for the numbers from the out door mall...............?
> Otay Ranch Town Center estimates that 26,000 people attended the mall throughout the day - Triple the attendance we were given last year!
> ...



:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

DAMN!


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

Lets have a car hop!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh yeah......and DAMN!!!!!!! on the attendance record.
Congrats homie.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Aug 20 2010, 02:58 PM~18364147
> *Lets have a car hop!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



You organize it and get the permits, insurance, and barriers, fence etc. We can do that! :0


To: Jaymee Durazo
Subject: Arturo Galan (1954 chevy) Thank You All....

Dear jame,
Im replying to this email because my father was not able to make your car show he just started attending with his car club Por Siempre Car Club and was unable to make it oddly enough because just about a 2 weeks befor the car show he has diagnosed with leukiema! He realy wanted to attednd but he was in the process of chemo and is now done and seems like its working so far (Thank God) his cells r growing and hes geting stronger! I just want to say on behalf of my father Thank You andThe X-Man and all Magic 92.5 for doing these shows for the Cancer Children you Never Realy know How Cancer Affects A Person Unless it Happens to You or Someone you Love! My father had done this show last year and was realy looking forward to attending this year, but his car club went and one of them won 3rd place and dedicated the trophy to my dad, he has it in his hospital room. I Just want to say once Agin Thank You for What you are doing Its Wonderful and Hopefully If Gods Willing my Father will make it to Next Years Show To Suppport the Cause.... Thank Youn All
Sincerly 
Suzanne Nunez on behalf of Arturo Galan
P.s. sorry if this is messed up a lil im doing it on my phone
((GOD BLESS)) 
*Mrs. Nuñez*


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 20 2010, 04:01 PM~18365058
> *You organize it and get the permits, insurance, and barriers, fence etc.  We can do that!  :0
> To: Jaymee Durazo
> Subject: Arturo Galan (1954 chevy) Thank You All....
> ...


:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: i hope he makes it through bRO


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

GREAT SHOW XAVIER...THE LADIES HAD A GREAT TIME AS ALWAYS...THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ALL OF US LOWRIDERS TO HELP YOU WITH A GREAT CAUSE...LOOKING FORWARD TO ANOTHER SHOW NEXT YEAR AND FOR AS LONG AS ITS NEEDED...ALSO THANK YOU TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO PUT UP ALL THE BEAUTIFUL PICTURES ON HERE...HERES TO ALL THE WINNERS...AND TO MY UNIQUE LADIES......LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE AS ALWAYS...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 23 2010, 11:06 PM~18390543
> *GREAT SHOW XAVIER...THE LADIES HAD A GREAT TIME AS ALWAYS...THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ALL OF US LOWRIDERS TO HELP YOU WITH A GREAT CAUSE...LOOKING FORWARD TO ANOTHER SHOW NEXT YEAR AND FOR AS LONG AS ITS NEEDED...ALSO THANK YOU TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO PUT UP ALL THE BEAUTIFUL PICTURES ON HERE...HERES TO ALL THE WINNERS...AND TO MY UNIQUE LADIES......LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE AS ALWAYS...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nothing finer than to see the ladies rolling in their lowriders. Thanks for your continued support.


More PICS here: http://onlocationphotography.webs.com/apps...albumid=9758344

BTW Menudo is this SUNDAY/


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 24 2010, 07:10 PM~18397378
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Nothing finer than to see the ladies rolling in their lowriders.  Thanks for your continued support.
> More PICS here:  http://onlocationphotography.webs.com/apps...albumid=9758344
> 
> ...


Wow those are some Really nice pictures...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 30 2010, 09:55 PM~18447187
> *Wow those are some Really nice pictures...
> *



Here are more pics. 

http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/search/lab...r%20The%20Cause


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

*MEMBERS HAD A GREAT TIME...REALLY GOOD SHOW!!! WILL BE THEIR AGAIN NEXT YEAR BIGER AND BETTER...

NOW WITH A ALL DUE RESPECT WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS TO ATTEND OUR ANUAL EVENT... SEE FLYER.............*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Sep 1 2010, 10:06 PM~18465771
> *MEMBERS HAD A GREAT TIME...REALLY GOOD SHOW!!! WILL BE THEIR AGAIN NEXT YEAR BIGER AND BETTER...
> 
> NOW WITH A ALL DUE RESPECT WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS TO ATTEND OUR ANUAL EVENT... SEE FLYER.............
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE... :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 8 2010, 06:31 PM~18519033
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *


THANKS FELLAS... HAVE A SAFE DRIVE OUT HERE...  ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL ...ANY OF THE NUMBERS ON THE FLIER...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 8 2010, 06:31 PM~18519033
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *




but will you be?............ :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Check out the latest Deadend Magazine for a nice feature on the "CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE". Lots of super kool pix of San Diego ranflas. Click on the link below:

http://deadendmagazine.com/index.html


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------

